
Billy Mitchell's current Donkey Kong score removed due to suspected emulator use - ilitirit
http://www.twingalaxies.com/showthread.php/176004-Dispute-Jeremy-Young-Arcade-Donkey-Kong?p=946633&viewfull=1#post946633
======
ilitirit
Note that the score was removed from the Donkey Kong Forum High Score List,
not Twin Galaxies.

